# Help - What is this blue flower



## ZEW (Oct 28, 2008)

This is just a photo I pulled off the interweb. Does anyone know what the blue flowers are? If not does anyone have any recommendations for any other plants with small blue flowers that would do well in a small and wet viv?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't help you with the name of that flower , but I have to say that that viv is stunning!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

They look like they could be a Streptocarpus. One that is known more commonly as a Streptocarpella. But it's really hard to say. Here's a picture of a cultivar called Concord Blue


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Ohhhh I know this one! 

It is Sinningia pusilla


----------



## ZEW (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have never seen a S pusilla with this color. As far as that is concerned I haven't seen a blue Sinningia. There is a S pusilla that is slightly lavender and some other hybrids using pusilla that have some purple.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Certain Tradescantia (wandering jew) can have bright blue flowers, but I don't think that the flowers are that small, and they are 3-lobed. These look like they are different......


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

The way they float above the greenery reminds me of Utricularias, but I don't know of any that are blue :-(


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks alot like a Streptocarpus I used to have. We need a bigger photo ZEW


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

The flowers look like Lindneria grandiflora. Hard to tell since I can't make out what the leaves look like.


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

I would certainly think something similar to a strep though if it were a Strep I'd expect to be able to see the leaves. They seem to have an African violet (or Chirita tamiana) in the top right corner and maybe a Chirita tamiana in the bottom left so they seem to know their Gesneriads.

Streptocarpella is my guess though - colour is right, flower size is right, the fact that there aren't massive leaves visible is right and that it's growing on the back wall fits too. Hard to say for sure in that dark picture though.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> I have never seen a S pusilla with this color. As far as that is concerned I haven't seen a blue Sinningia. There is a S pusilla that is slightly lavender and some other hybrids using pusilla that have some purple.


The tank is under UV lighting in the linked picture by the op. 

Original is here - http://bromelien-westermann.eu/online/templatemedia/all_lang/resources/_wsb_425x364_terrarium+1.JPG

Bigger image of UV shot can be found here - http://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl/Portals/0/Gallery/Album/96/terrarium bij nacht.JPG

Normal here - http://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl/Portals/0/Gallery/Album/96/1_terr 1.JPG


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Definitely a different color under the UV. Definitely looks more purple/ lavender, as Harry described. Beautiful regardless... is this commonly available in the US?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JoshH said:


> The way they float above the greenery reminds me of Utricularias, but I don't know of any that are blue :-(


Utricularia sandersonii can have a blue flower (see Utricularia sandersonii (blue form) - recommendation by ASewell - ThisNext ) 

There is also a blue form of U. lividia... 

There are a couple of others but I can't think of them off the top of my head. 


Ed


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I sent an email to Bert to see if he remembers what it is.  But I am pretty sure it is the S. pussila as it is pretty commonly grown in vivaria here.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> I sent an email to Bert to see if he remembers what it is.  But I am pretty sure it is the S. pussila as it is pretty commonly grown in vivaria here.


Bert confirmed it is S. pussila.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Ah, UV light will definitely shift the color. There aren't that many true blue colors of flowers and S pusilla (correct spelling) is not one that comes to mind. I think it's fairly easy to get here in the US.


----------

